# 2020/2021 Nismo WANTED



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

On the very off chance that someone out there has one of these special motors and would consider parting with it 

Colour and milage is not an issue 

2020 or 2021 new shape only 

Stress free purchase and transfer done straight away


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I seen jurgen posting for one, I assume it’s on your behalf?


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes mate. There was one for sale in Nissan Midlands approx 2 months ago that I missed.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If I see anything I’ll give you a shout👍


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Appreciate it mate. They seem to be like hens teeth. Even if you knew anywhere that would be good to advertise looking for one, I would appreciate it


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have you tried contacting a few Gtr/ nismo centres as some will phone existing customers who they have supplied and try to buy them back.

Litchfields have a low mile early car in for sale if that’s any good? 

Keep us posted with some nice piccies if you get fixed up👍


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Which centers would you recommend?

As I'm from Dublin I wouldnt know which might be worth a try ?

Yeah I seen that, only really after a newer model with the updated kit 

Absolutely will do pal


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know if it was Bournemouth who sold one to a member on here.

A call to Andy Middlehurst might be a good shout.

Litchfield's have had a few in.

Your going to have to get the word out and have your budget in place ready to jump on a plane.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How would you value a nismo?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

SI-R said:


> On the very off chance that someone out there has one of these special motors and would consider parting with it
> 
> Colour and milage is not an issue
> 
> ...


Hi,






New Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 600 Nismo 2dr Auto [Ceramic Brakes] Petrol Coupe for Sale | Bristol Street


Find the new Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 600 Nismo 2dr Auto [Ceramic Brakes] Petrol Coupe you are searching for with Bristol Street.




www.bristolstreet.co.uk










For Sale in Crosby - Crosby Park Nissan


, For Sale In Crosby



www.crosbyparknissan.co.uk


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

I will give him a try in the morning, appreciate the heads up 

Had a friend check in with Litchfield he didn't seem to know anyone off hand from what I heard 

Thankfully have my finances in order.... thank god lockdowns are over lol


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Skint said:


> How would you value a nismo?



They were circa 175 to 180k over the last two years from new. 

In my opinion it wouldn't have depreciated a whole pile depending obviously on mileage etc


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Takeshi23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate the reply

Neither of the above have physical cars in stock

Actually called Bristol this morning they said they wouldn't contact any previous customers if they had sold them any Nismo cars


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

SI-R said:


> Appreciate the reply
> 
> Neither of the above have physical cars in stock
> 
> Actually called Bristol this morning they said they wouldn't contact any previous customers if they had sold them any Nismo cars


You're welcome, they're rare, try facebook groups too as they don't seems to be showing for sale at the moment.
Otherwise, just be patient.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It would be nice to have a registry on here for them and other models too.

I quite fancy an early one myself but I have a long term project so I think I should lay the idea to rest for now.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I suspect there are only 3 or 4 tops of this age in the UK.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There was a beautiful silver one on a 21 plate at litchfields today


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

I got sent it by one of my friends on Instagram. I dont really know Iain but they do quite well, they contacted him and he said he would ask the question


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He was a senior owner, He was leaving as I was arriving then I bumped into him about 30 mins later on the road. It’s the only silver Gtr I like.


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I agree, I had a silver LM20 a year or so back and I didn't like it to be honest. However it suits the carbon and lines of the nismo really well. 

Did your man look happy ???? Lol 

It's a long shot bit maybe he might be of a mind to move on from it


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I never had a chance to speak with him as I was in a rush, I’ve actually seen the car inside the workshop in the summer.


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Just bumping this to the top, incase anyone hasn't seen it or has had a change of heart 🙏


----------

